# Stuck clutch, new to tractors....



## Hannibal (Dec 30, 2006)

I've just purchased an IH 606 Diesel, and in my never ending quest to obtain as much information as I can about this tractor, I came across this website. Great site, lots of information!!

I bought the tractor locally here for $400, and with a loader, I think I got myself a pretty good deal. I'm not afraid to do a little fixing up, I do all of my own mechanical work, just never before on tractors! 

The tractor had been sitting for about 5 years, and is need of a 'freshening up'. I changed out the fuel filters, flushed the old diesel out of her, did a complete oil / filter change, new air filter, new hydraulic fluid, new batteries, and turned it over. She started up after a few turns and after holding the glow plugs on for a bit, she settled out and idled nicely.

The problem I'm having is that while it is running, I can put the shifter into any gear, and nothing happens. I don't need to step on the clutch at all to put it into gear neither. I'm thinking that possibly the release bearing is stuck on the shaft, and won't engage the clutch? After some research on the net I've heard of guys having the opposite problem that the clutch is stuck engaged, but never stuck disengaged?? Any ideas? In order to pull off the inspection plate under the bellhousing I'm going to have to remove the loader, which I'd prefer to avoid, but it doesn't look like I have any choice....

Another issue right now is that the rear brakes are 'stuck on'. I think the previous owner parked it with the emergency brake on, and the brake discs rusted to the 'calipers'. Any hints here or do I just pull the brakes and hope I can get them back to working??


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Welcome aboard! I would say that you need to pull the inspection cover! Try spraying some PB Blaster onto the throw-out bearing and loosening it up. You can also try a little (gentle) prying to get it loose. If it won't come, then You MIGHT have to split the tractor to replace it. Get a good manual and read up on it. As for the brakes, On most IH they are easy to remove the covers and loosen things up.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Hannibal! Looks like Galen has already put out the welcome mat and given some good advice. I would try to get the clutch working first and then when you can get the clutch to lock up to the drive train, try starting off in the lowest gear and see if you can break the brakes loose. More than likely the brakes are just stuck from setting for so long. If you can get the tractor moving, begin to pump the brakes. Hopefully you can get them loosened up. I think you got a smokin' good deal for a tractor with FEL that runs for $400. Be sure to keep us posted on your progress and post some pictures!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, and thanks for the welcome! 

I'm going to work on pulling the loader this week, and will keep you posted on how it goes. According to the owners manual (oh yeah, forgot to mention it came with the original owners manual!!) there is a grease nipple either on the release bearing or near it that services it. This is only accessible by pulling the inspection plate, so assuming that the loader has been on it for at least 15 years, it's safe to say it hasn't been greased on a regular interval. 

I'd like to try and modify the loader frame a bit to make it easy to pull the inspection cover, but I'm not sure if that will be possible. I'll have to post some pics, get your opinions.....

So far after having it started up it appears that I've definitely got at least one small hydraulic leak in a hose, doesn't look like the gas gauge is working, and it doesn't look like the headlights are working. Those last two could be related though, time will tell.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We will be looking forward to reading some updates on how your 606 revival is coming along. 

The hose you can probably get fabricated at a local hydraulic shop. The OEM dealer hose if it is still available will cost a lot more than having one made up in most cases. 

Pulling the loader off of these old tractors is never fun and if possible try to remove it in a location that is level and preferably a shop with a ceiling mounted chain fall hoist or a stout tree with some strong low hanging limbs. 

Be careful and ensure that ALL of the cyclinders have been grounded (meaning all pressure released and the bucket or loader frame made immovable by releasing pressure at the SCV BEFORE you breaking of the fittings or couplings). Best case is that this will saving your from taking a bath in hydaulic oil and worst case being trapped or a limp crushed. Best to make it a 2 man job so you will have some backup.


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ditto what Chief said! Them loaders ain't light! Question - what part of the loader interferes with getting to the plate? Can you post a picture? there MAY be a way to get the plate off without removing the loader, or you MIGHT be able to modify the loader in place. It's worth a try (if you can do it safely) before lugging that loader off!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 30, 2006)

The part of the loader that interferes with the inspection plate is the bottom rail that connects the right and left uprights of the loader. It looks like I'll have to pull the loader arms off, and then pull off the U-shaped main support. Trouble is it was -48 degrees celcius here with the windchill the other day, so it is way to cold in the shop to be messing around out there. It's supposed to warm up in the next week or so, and I'll try to get back to it... 

Thanks for the tips guys!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

At -48 degree Celsius (-54.4 degree Fahrenheit) in Manitoba your IH 606 clutch / brakes just might be frozen solid!! 

I realize you are referencing wind chill temperatures but having lived in Alaska for a number of years you just accept the fact it's just too cold to do much of anything!! I have come to believe that machines actually dislike the cold more than we do!!

Good luck and welcome to TF!!

Dean


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, it's been a while since my first post, but I'm just getting back to working on the tractor! Tonight I pulled the loader off, and was able to get the inspection plate off..... The release bearing was definitely the problem, it took a lot of grease gun pumping and working the pedal back and forth to break it loose and get it moving, but it seems to be working!! Plan this weekend will be to get the loader totally out of the way (hoses have quick disconnects so that wasn't a problem, just need a hand from the neighbour to help me pull it out of the way!) and loaded onto my trailer, because I have to take it in to a metal working shop to get it straightened out. It looks like someone has whacked a tree with the loader and has bent one of the uprights at the gussets. And hopefully, I'll put it in gear, brakes will work loose, and I'll finally get to drive it under it's own power!! Will post an update after the weekend!


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 30, 2006)

Here's a pic of me on the tractor during it's maiden voyage!


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Good work, I'll bet that was a good feeling for both of you!! 

Dean,

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Congratulations on the fix! That looks like a very chilly but rewarding ride! :thumbsup:


----------

